# Undefined Reference Error on buildworld stable/10



## Brandon314159 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hello,

Quick question, been searching the web but not having much luck with the specific error I'm seeing. Fairly n00b, but been bashing my head against this for awhile and hoping I am reaching out to the right place (please advise if need to move/repost elsewhere).

Cloned FreeBSD Stable/10 off github to /usr/src/freebsd on a i386 VM running FreeBSD 10.1-Release-p5. Entered that directory, ran the following:
`make TARGET_ARCH=arm TARGET_CPUTYPE=armv6 buildworld`
and let it run for ~1-2hrs, seeing error here:

```
...
===> lib/clang (all)
===> lib/clang/libclanganalysis (all)
===> lib/clang/libclangast (all)
===> lib/clang/libclangbasic (all)
===> lib/clang/libclangcodegen (all)
===> lib/clang/libclangdriver (all)
===> lib/clang/libclangedit (all)
===> lib/clang/libclangfrontend (all)
===> lib/clang/libclangfrontendtool (all)
===> lib/clang/libclanglex (all)
===> lib/clang/libclangparse (all)
===> lib/clang/libclangsema (all)
===> lib/clang/libclangserialization (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmanalysis (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmasmparser (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmasmprinter (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmbitreader (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmbitwriter (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmcodegen (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmcore (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvminstcombine (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvminstrumentation (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmipa (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmipo (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmirreader (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmlinker (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmmc (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmmcparser (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmobjcarcopts (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmobject (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmoption (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmscalaropts (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmselectiondag (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmsupport (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmtablegen (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmtarget (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmtransformutils (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmvectorize (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmarmasmparser (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmarmcodegen (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmarmdesc (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmarmdisassembler (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmarminfo (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmarminstprinter (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmmipsasmparser (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmmipscodegen (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmmipsdesc (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmmipsdisassembler (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmmipsinfo (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmmipsinstprinter (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmpowerpcasmparser (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmpowerpccodegen (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmpowerpcdesc (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmpowerpcinfo (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmpowerpcinstprinter (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmsparcasmparser (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmsparccodegen (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmsparcdesc (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmsparcdisassembler (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmsparcinfo (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmsparcinstprinter (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmx86asmparser (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmx86codegen (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmx86desc (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmx86disassembler (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmx86info (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmx86instprinter (all)
===> lib/clang/libllvmx86utils (all)
===> lib/clang/include (all)
===> libexec (all)
===> libexec/atrun (all)
cc  -O -pipe -march=armv6 -DARM_ARCH_6=1  -DATJOB_DIR=\"/var/at/jobs/\"  -DLFILE=\"/var/at/jobs/.lockfile\"  -DLOADAVG_MX=1.5 -DATSPOOL_DIR=\"/var/at/spool\"  -DVERSION=\"2.9\" -DDAEMON_UID=1 -DDAEMON_GID=1  -DDEFAULT_BATCH_QUEUE=\'E\'  -DDEFAULT_AT_QUEUE=\'c\' -DPERM_PATH=\"/var/at/\" -I/usr/src/freebsd/libexec/atrun/../../usr.bin/at -I/usr/src/freebsd/libexec/atrun -DLOGIN_CAP -DPAM -std=gnu99 -Qunused-arguments  -Wsystem-headers -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -Wno-uninitialized -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-empty-body -Wno-string-plus-int -Wno-unused-const-variable -Wno-tautological-compare -Wno-unused-value -Wno-parentheses-equality -Wno-unused-function -Wno-enum-conversion -Wno-switch -Wno-switch-enum -Wno-knr-promoted-parameter -c /usr/src/freebsd/libexec/atrun/atrun.c
cc  -O -pipe -march=armv6 -DARM_ARCH_6=1  -DATJOB_DIR=\"/var/at/jobs/\"  -DLFILE=\"/var/at/jobs/.lockfile\"  -DLOADAVG_MX=1.5 -DATSPOOL_DIR=\"/var/at/spool\"  -DVERSION=\"2.9\" -DDAEMON_UID=1 -DDAEMON_GID=1  -DDEFAULT_BATCH_QUEUE=\'E\'  -DDEFAULT_AT_QUEUE=\'c\' -DPERM_PATH=\"/var/at/\" -I/usr/src/freebsd/libexec/atrun/../../usr.bin/at -I/usr/src/freebsd/libexec/atrun -DLOGIN_CAP -DPAM -std=gnu99 -Qunused-arguments  -Wsystem-headers -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -Wno-uninitialized -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-empty-body -Wno-string-plus-int -Wno-unused-const-variable -Wno-tautological-compare -Wno-unused-value -Wno-parentheses-equality -Wno-unused-function -Wno-enum-conversion -Wno-switch -Wno-switch-enum -Wno-knr-promoted-parameter -c /usr/src/freebsd/libexec/atrun/gloadavg.c
cc  -O -pipe -march=armv6 -DARM_ARCH_6=1  -DATJOB_DIR=\"/var/at/jobs/\"  -DLFILE=\"/var/at/jobs/.lockfile\"  -DLOADAVG_MX=1.5 -DATSPOOL_DIR=\"/var/at/spool\"  -DVERSION=\"2.9\" -DDAEMON_UID=1 -DDAEMON_GID=1  -DDEFAULT_BATCH_QUEUE=\'E\'  -DDEFAULT_AT_QUEUE=\'c\' -DPERM_PATH=\"/var/at/\" -I/usr/src/freebsd/libexec/atrun/../../usr.bin/at -I/usr/src/freebsd/libexec/atrun -DLOGIN_CAP -DPAM -std=gnu99 -Qunused-arguments  -Wsystem-headers -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -Wno-uninitialized -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-empty-body -Wno-string-plus-int -Wno-unused-const-variable -Wno-tautological-compare -Wno-unused-value -Wno-parentheses-equality -Wno-unused-function -Wno-enum-conversion -Wno-switch -Wno-switch-enum -Wno-knr-promoted-parameter  -o atrun atrun.o gloadavg.o -lpam -lutil
/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/src/freebsd/tmp/lib/libc.so.7: undefined reference to `__aeabi_dcmpun_vfp'
/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/src/freebsd/tmp/lib/libc.so.7: undefined reference to `__aeabi_dmul_vfp'
/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/src/freebsd/tmp/lib/libc.so.7: undefined reference to `__aeabi_dcmplt_vfp'
/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/src/freebsd/tmp/lib/libc.so.7: undefined reference to `__aeabi_f2iz_vfp'
/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/src/freebsd/tmp/lib/libc.so.7: undefined reference to `__aeabi_dcmpge_vfp'
/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/src/freebsd/tmp/lib/libc.so.7: undefined reference to `__aeabi_fdiv_vfp'
/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/src/freebsd/tmp/lib/libc.so.7: undefined reference to `__aeabi_i2d_vfp'
/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/src/freebsd/tmp/lib/libc.so.7: undefined reference to `__aeabi_fcmpun_vfp'
/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/src/freebsd/tmp/lib/libc.so.7: undefined reference to `__aeabi_i2f_vfp'
/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/src/freebsd/tmp/lib/libc.so.7: undefined reference to `__aeabi_fcmple_vfp'
/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/src/freebsd/tmp/lib/libc.so.7: undefined reference to `__aeabi_fcmpgt_vfp'
/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/src/freebsd/tmp/lib/libc.so.7: undefined reference to `__aeabi_fmul_vfp'
/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/src/freebsd/tmp/lib/libc.so.7: undefined reference to `__aeabi_fsub_vfp'
/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/src/freebsd/tmp/lib/libc.so.7: undefined reference to `__aeabi_dcmple_vfp'
/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/src/freebsd/tmp/lib/libc.so.7: undefined reference to `__aeabi_dcmpeq_vfp'
/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/src/freebsd/tmp/lib/libc.so.7: undefined reference to `__aeabi_dadd_vfp'
/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/src/freebsd/tmp/lib/libc.so.7: undefined reference to `__aeabi_f2d_vfp'
/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/src/freebsd/tmp/lib/libc.so.7: undefined reference to `__aeabi_dcmpgt_vfp'
/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/src/freebsd/tmp/lib/libc.so.7: undefined reference to `__aeabi_fadd_vfp'
/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/src/freebsd/tmp/lib/libc.so.7: undefined reference to `__aeabi_fcmpeq_vfp'
/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/src/freebsd/tmp/lib/libc.so.7: undefined reference to `__aeabi_d2iz_vfp'
/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/src/freebsd/tmp/lib/libc.so.7: undefined reference to `__aeabi_dsub_vfp'
/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/src/freebsd/tmp/lib/libc.so.7: undefined reference to `__aeabi_fcmplt_vfp'
/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/src/freebsd/tmp/lib/libc.so.7: undefined reference to `__aeabi_ddiv_vfp'
/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/src/freebsd/tmp/lib/libc.so.7: undefined reference to `__aeabi_d2f_vfp'
/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/src/freebsd/tmp/lib/libc.so.7: undefined reference to `__aeabi_fcmpge_vfp'
cc: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/src/freebsd/libexec/atrun
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/src/freebsd/libexec
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/src/freebsd
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/src/freebsd
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/src/freebsd
```
I see mention of the potential issue here: https://wiki.freebsd.org/NewC++Stack but do not know how to implement a fix. I have an older snapshot working with an earlier version on a 9.3 FreeBSD install but I suspect there is some issues with the C++Stack that I'm running up against. Any help, as always, much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Brandon314159 (Feb 24, 2015)

Currently appears I should have been using:
`make TARGET_ARCH=armv6 TARGET=arm TARGET_CPUTYPE=armv6 buildworld`


----------

